# MD and DC GTO Owners



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I noticed on the Where are you website that there are quite a few of us. If anyone is interested in getting together. Let me know. It would be cool to see how many of us can get together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

IM IN !!!

just let me know when and where.


----------



## ADDBoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds fun, when and where.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

3 people? I have GOT to get this site advertised around this area.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Count me in guys. Give me a time and place and I will contact the my GTO club. www.royalgtos.com


----------



## Link1222 (Nov 14, 2005)

New to forum!!

I'm in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

hey link, where ya at, what ya drive, auto or stick?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Just say when and where I'm in.


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

If you are still thinking of getting together please post some details. I will be there.


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm down, just post the details.


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey sadu002, I live in elkridge and know exactly where cherry lane is. I will try and stop by on the 11th!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great! We would love to get more 04-06 owners involved in the club. If everything goes right, I should have a new 06 to go with my 67 real soon.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

thats goin to kool,at least i wont be the only one with a new goat in the club,well i hope every thing goes well for u bill,ill talk to u on the 11 bill,john


----------

